# unmolding chocolate



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i was wondering if there is any "tricks" to unmold chocolate. i know if it is tempered correctly then it should just pop out. 

i also remembering someone telling me that once all the chocolate is set up, then it should shrink a little but away from the sides of the mold and then it is read to unmold. 

is that true?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, it's true. As with most any material, when it is heated, it expands. When it cools it contracts. If you do it correctly you shouldn't need any "tricks", the chocolate should unmold easily at a cool room temperature. If you need help, put it in the refrigerator for several minutes.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i think i was just impatient again. lol


----------

